# Introduction - Happy New Year



## Greekwaters (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy New Year to All,

I am a new member at Sailnet.com. I live in Greece and sail in Greek waters since a child (unfortunately a bit older now). I have sailed in many places around, racing and leisure, but certainly there are pretty more to explore.

In case anybody is interested to sail in Greece in the forthcoming period, she/he is welcome, he has a lot new to meet, whether has sailed again in Greek islands or not.

Best Regards and warm wishes for the New Year to come

Greekwaters


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Always good to hear from such a great sailing area. Welcome indeed.
Safe sailing


----------

